# Alumilite Open Time



## DonWood (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone:

I just ordered a pressure pot, compressor, etc.  so I can start some pen blank casting.

Could anyone tell me please what is the open time on the Alumilite White?

Thanks so much for the info, it is appreciated.

God Bless
Don


----------



## Dick Mahany (Feb 8, 2013)

Check out the sticky in the casting and stabilization sub forum by MesquiteMan.  He did an excellent comparison of the various Alumilite formulations and lists the open time for white as 2.5 minutes.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 8, 2013)

Everything you could possibly want to know about Alumilite is available on their website. Have a look here:

http://alumilite.com/Category.cfm?Category=Casting Resins

They are one of the most forthcoming companies I've dealt with when it comes to product information.

Ed


----------



## DonWood (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks all for the info, it is appreciated


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, the open time is NOT very long so you don't want to answer the phone or take a coffee break after you start mixing lol

PS.. ALSO make sure your compressor is handy and ready to fill the tank.


----------

